# Help with natural conception. I dont have a clue.



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

So ive never tried for a baby naturally. We always knew we needed ivf. I have no issues, my husband is twice my age, had a vasectomy donkeys years ago, had it reversed but this failed and his sperm count was 0. 
We have a daughter from ivf. Weve been trying for a sibling and had 3 frozen transfers and 2 fresh cycles. This has ended in 2 fails 2 silent miscarriage and a ectopic. 
The clinics opinion is that is a sperm issue (donor) as a have donated eggs many times and they have gone on to have babies so my eggs must be ok. 

So i have basically never tried to conceive naturally and we are looking in to AI with fresh donor sperm as we have no money left and all financial routes have been exhausted so doing this ourselves with a known donor. 

Any advise? An idiots guild to AI and natural conception? 
Supplement wise i take a pregnancy vitamin, coq10, omega 369, vit b and iron. Im 35. 

Open to any and all advise i feel like im in the dark here.  
Thankyou. Xxx


----------

